# Cedar ok for turning?



## sedgar2

Hello, New guy here and to turning. Jet 12-24. I've been practicing and researching and so far I'm pretty pleased with the results. I invested in a decent moisture meter and try to get my projects int o 9-11% before making mounds of waste. Some early attempts came out nice but cracked terribly as the wood dried. I came across a piece of cedar and checked the moisture, was in the acceptable range and the turning was extraordinary. The wood has cracked in many places, which brings me to the question of is cedar suitable for projects? Thanks for taking the time and any advice, sedgar2


----------



## don716

Cedar is a nice wood to turn but it is soft. I've got a cedar bowl on my lathe now finishing it up. It's going to be very nice. Just be careful and use sharp tools. It sands well too.


----------



## BigBull

I like it. I've never turned anything wet, and I have no idea what the mc was but it's never cracked yet.


----------



## sawdustfactory

What did you turn? Bowl, spindle? 
was it a blank, a limb, etc? These things will help figure out why it cracked.


----------



## wildwood

If have a lot of Cedar turn it. I stopped turning it because without finish turns brown and looses aroma. After finishing, may get oil bleeding through finish after period of time. 

Posted a picture of Cedar bowl with top here not sure what thread. What didn’t say is once got top on could not get it off so left it alone for several years. Removed top and found oil inside, wiped up oil put top back on and forgot about it for several more years. 

More exciting woods to turn other than Cedar.


----------



## sedgar2

I just liked the many colors that came through. Nice pieces ,Big Bull! Here's a few shots of my attempt. Came from a downed tree that sat for years. Some insects had made a home, but here was plenty of wood for smaller projects I also like the aroma, but mostly the contrasting colors in the grain. 'Different strokes.........' sedgar2

Pictures didn't make it. What's the best way to post photos? Mine appear to be too much height and width


----------



## wildwood

Not an expert but click on " go advanced," scroll down to "manage Attachments & click
Browse click
on my computer pictures stored by date
click on pic
click up load
Wait till please wait finished
click on close this window when pic uploaded
click on submit reply


----------

